
Enabling Hackerspaces with IPv6 - telmich
https://ungleich.ch/u/blog/free-ipv6-vpn-for-hackerspaces/
======
cartoonworld
Nice to see adoption.

Another good option is the (still) free hurricane electric tunnelbroker
service ( [https://tunnelbroker.net/](https://tunnelbroker.net/) ) which will
get you an IPv6 tunnel with geographically diverse global tunnel servers, your
own /48, and if you have an ASN you can announce your route directly.

Also has some cool dashboard stats for ya.

~~~
telmich
Does HE work behind CGNAT?

~~~
elevation
HE's tunnel broker doesn't work through CGNAT, it requires a public ipv4
address to terminate the tunnel.

~~~
cartoonworld
Oh yeah! That certainly adds value to this type of tunnel, I did not consider
CGNAT defeating your efforts. The WG vpn tunnel is a great option indeed.
Thanks

------
georgyo
This is very cool, and I like what they are doing. Though I don't understand
why one would use this over free public 6rd providers like tunnelbroker.net or
using TEREDO in general, both of which will likely give much better
performance and reliability.

I used tunnelbroker.net for years before I had native IPv6. It works quite
well.

------
burundi_coffee
>Also it works on "almost any device" including Linux, BSD and niche OS like
Windows, macos, iOS and Android.

Made me chuckle not gonna lie

